# By the way....



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

what happened to Smitty? I remember somethin about health issues and not bein able to trap? I learned a lot from just readin his posts before i became a "guest"


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing. He brought alot of good, honest information to this forum.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ill second what ndtrapper said


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree, especcially with trapper 2 sig


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

did he leave because he was followed here then semiharrassed? :huh:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i remember i sent him a p.m. when i found someone had playgiarized one of his longer posts on trapping ethics. after that he confronted the guy who did it and i haven't heard much of him since.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I talked with Smitty through PM's and he has some health issues that he is dealing with right now. For what it's worth Smitty did say that Nodak is probably the best site as far as trappers respecting each other and that statement right there means alot. I hope that he will be back soon. His participation is truely missed.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

do you know if he is still doing trap mods? i got a few that i want him to work his magic on


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Poor Smitty he sure helped me a lot with trapping; I wish him a sucessful recovery.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> do you know if he is still doing trap mods? i got a few that i want him to work his magic on


Not sure. You can reach him over at his website.

http://smittystrapmods.proboards99.com/index.cgi?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i got some sweet vics in early october from him.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

it wont let me register


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

If somone heres from him tell trappers from nodak miss his advice i no i do..


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

younghunter said:


> If somone heres from him tell trappers from nodak miss his advice i no i do..


I told him that through PM's


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

younghunter said:


> If somone heres from him tell trappers from nodak miss his advice i no i do..


 :bowdown: 
i learned a lot and ive never even talked to him :eyeroll:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I too miss Smitty's way of helping people. Bought quite a bit of stuff from him, great man who takes pride in helping people and also in modifying his traps.


----------

